# Floor Pump vs Portable Air Compressor



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just getting back into MTB few months ago and I've only been using a mini Blackburn air pump which I carry with me in my M.U.L.E. It works well enough... but now I'm looking into getting a good floor pump or one of those portable air compressors that plugs into a cars' cig lighter.

Pretty much the only time I or my friends would use a floor pump or compressor is either at the trail head right before we head off or if I was working on my wheels/tires at home... 

So... why use a floor pump when the compressor is alot more convienent? Just keep a compressor in the car and it can even pump up a car tire with a flick of switch. And if I'm working on the bike at home, the car is right there. I guess it would be cool to have a floor pump that I can pass down to my kid one day... but is that the only reason to go with a floor pump? or is it because we ride bikes powered by our muscles that our tools should also?

Price isn't a factor because for $20-$40, you can either buy a nice floor pump or a powerful compressor. 

Thoughts/comments?

Phil.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

What ever you like you should use. I do have the car/plug in type compressor and I find it anything but convienent. The pump on the plug in type are usually not powerful. It takes 10 mins to get enought air in my car tire. Plus you have to get it out, plug it in, start the car (if u want it to pump faster) etc, etc. With my floor pump I just pull it off the shelf, pump 5 or 6 times and DONE! 20 seconds. just my 2cents.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

For me, I check air before I leave my house, so a floor pump is more convenient. A friend likes to use a compressor. I think it depends on where you check for air.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> What ever you like you should use. I do have the car/plug in type compressor and I find it anything but convienent. The pump on the plug in type are usually not powerful. It takes 10 mins to get enought air in my car tire. Plus you have to get it out, plug it in, start the car (if u want it to pump faster) etc, etc. With my floor pump I just pull it off the shelf, pump 5 or 6 times and DONE! 20 seconds. just my 2cents.


I'm with Mr. Eatdrinkride. I used to use a compressor but it turned out to be kind of a pain for bicycle tires. In the time it takes to just unwind and rewind the power cord I could be finished with a floor pump.

Besides, does anyone make a good cigarette lighter compressor? Every one I've used has been total crap. I'd pay good money for one that was quiet and fast.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

*Go with the floor pump*

If you have a good floor pump, it doesn't take that much time or effort to pump up your bike's tires.

I own two air compressors, one small one that I keep in the truck for emergency purposes and another that stays in my garage for car / truck tires. I occasionally use the latter to blow dust out of bike parts, but I've never used either compressor to pump up bike tires. Why? Because, IMO, it's a lot less convenient than the bicycle floor pump. The floor pump is easier to carry, doesn't require me to plug it in, or unwrap cords or hoses, or futz with a water drainage valve when not in use.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Mr.Bob said:


> Besides, does anyone make a good cigarette lighter compressor? Every one I've used has been total crap. I'd pay good money for one that was quiet and fast.


Same experience here. The one I have is noisy and takes a long time to pump up a truck tire. It's only really useful for emergency purposes. (Like when you get a flat, change it, only to discover that your spare is woefully low on air.)


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a real air compressor at home. A mini-pump on long mtb rides. CO2 on short mtn or any group road ride. But at the trail head or at the beginning of a road ride I always use a plug in air compressor. Since for mtb I run lower pressure, I just set it the night before and do not worry about it. But since I run my road tires near the upper limit, I am worried of them getting hot and causing an air leak if my bike is going to be in the SUV at work. So I let a little air out and use the portable plug in air compressor before the road ride.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*No way*



lemmy999 said:


> So I let a little air out and use the portable plug in air compressor before the road ride.


 Your ciggy lighter compressor can hit 120 psi? I seriously doubt that.


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Your ciggy lighter compressor can hit 120 psi? I seriously doubt that.


In a pinch I used the cig lighter compressor to pump my rear shock on my mtb to over 150psi. I think the gauge on it starts showing red at around 150. But I think it will go up to over 200. My home compressor will only go up to 150psi, but most of those portable compressors will go up to very high pressure. They are fairly slow though.

Here is an example (275 psi)

http://www.autostreak.com/12volt/air_compressors.htm

This one is similar to what I have and it is 230psi.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3992


----------

